# Please enter!



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Seriously? Hardly any entries for Photo of the Month and Tank of the Month. There are prizes!
Loha has offered up a mystery prize, and added a special bonus for POTM.(he has nice stuff!)
I will send out java moss or christmas moss if we get 7 entries for TOTM.

It only takes a few minutes to take a few pics and send them to me.
Even if you don't think you are a good photographer, you should try because you never know! 
Just take a picture of one of your fish for Photo of the Month,and a pic of your tank for Tank of the month. 

Please send you entries in to me. Looks like this might be Octobers contest instead of September.

Thanks to all who enter

~ZD


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

folks post all kinds of pics in the forums to show what cool fish they have , but nobody wants to post for a prize...i just don't get it...
come on folks , let's get some pics sent in for the contests...and i will not acdcept the old 
" i'm too lazy" line either...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> folks post all kinds of pics in the forums to show what cool fish they have , but nobody wants to post for a prize...i just don't get it...
> come on folks , let's get some pics sent in for the contests...and i will not acdcept the old
> " i'm too lazy" line either...


Agreed. Youre never to lazy to try and win a free prize!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Deadline extended to September 30. This will now be Octobers contest. Still not even close to enough entries....COME ON AND ENTER


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

1 day left to enter! Plenty of space left...


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

*pics? potm and totm*

Saw the post ,not sure how many you need but this is best I have.








55 gallon 4 pimelodus pictus and male asian upside down cat with water sprite,pool filter sand bottom.








our green terror, we call him Lil T, the best picture ive (really my daughter she has a better camera on her phone) ever taken of him and it was by accident, in a 40 breeder, can see his fake cave that had to come with him, trash bag background.

not sure if you needed a description on these. Thanks

lol i meant to send that privately. oops, can delete this sorry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

yes,please send private and clear that out.

If I can get one more entry for TOTM by tmr night,I will put up a prize.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

Did you get another entry? are we good to go for october?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Theres atleast 6 in each.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Contest might be a couple days late...I've come down with something and have a 100 temp...Don't think I'm up to putting the contest up tonight.

So if anyone wishes to still enter,go ahead.


----------



## dani2spot (Sep 19, 2013)

that's no good. take zinc.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I apologize for the late contest...Been really busy and sick.
It should be up sometime this afternoon. 
Thankyou to everyone who entered!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i hope you are feeling better zd.i hate being sick..i had several stents and a couple of angioplasties done last week..have been trying to lay low for a bit..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hope you feel better too Loha! For the most part I'm okay now, just have a pretty bad headache...


----------

